# Totem no reproduce h264 [Sin Solución]

## johnlu

Llevo semanas peleándome con totem para que me reproduzca los vídeos .mp4, ahora mis series favoritas están siendo publicadas en h264 en lugar de xvid, por decisión de alguien. Así que ahora me han hecho la gracia  :Razz: 

Totem no quiere estos vídeos, ¿alguien tiene este problema? He probado a recompilar gst-plugins-ffmpeg y ffmpeg, a desinstalarlos... He probado con el gst-plugins-x264, pero qué va, tampoco.

¿Vosotros podéis reproducir estos sin problema?

----------

## johnlu

Aquí os dejo un vídeo con el que podéis probar si podéis reproducir este formato con Totem.

http://j66.video2.blip.tv/13310010630974/Smartplanet-Redes120992.m4v

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

----------

## esteban_conde

No se con totem pero al pinchar en el enlace ha aparecido mplayer plugin de firefox y ha empezado el video, si necesitas que sea con totem trataré de bajarlo.

----------

## Arctic

Wenas,

Este es le video que quieres visualizar ????

```
Format                                   : MPEG-4

Codec ID                                 : M4V 

File size                                : 10.8 MiB

Duration                                 : 28mn 21s

Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable

Overall bit rate                         : 53.2 Kbps

Writing application                      : Lavf52.62.0

Video

ID                                       : 1

Format                                   : AVC

Format/Info                              : Advanced Video Codec

Format profile                           : High@L3.0

Format settings, CABAC                   : Yes

Format settings, ReFrames                : 4 frames

Codec ID                                 : avc1

Codec ID/Info                            : Advanced Video Coding

Duration                                 : 28mn 21s

Bit rate                                 : 612 Kbps

Width                                    : 640 pixels

Height                                   : 360 pixels

Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9

Frame rate mode                          : Constant

Frame rate                               : 29.970 fps

Color space                              : YUV

Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0

Bit depth                                : 8 bits

Scan type                                : Progressive

Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.089

Stream size                              : 124 MiB

Writing library                          : x264 core 98 r1629 2e81ce1

Encoding settings                        : cabac=1 / ref=4 / deblock=1:0:0 / analyse=0x3:0x113 / me=umh / subme=8 / psy=1 / psy_rd=1.00:0.00 / mixed_ref=1 / me_range=16 / chroma_me=1 / trellis=1 / 8x8dct=1 / cqm=0 / deadzone=21,11 / fast_pskip=1 / chroma_qp_offset=-2 / threads=12 / sliced_threads=0 / nr=0 / decimate=1 / interlaced=0 / constrained_intra=0 / bframes=3 / b_pyramid=0 / b_adapt=2 / b_bias=0 / direct=3 / weightb=1 / weightp=2 / keyint=250 / keyint_min=25 / scenecut=40 / intra_refresh=0 / rc_lookahead=40 / rc=crf / mbtree=1 / crf=22.0 / qcomp=0.60 / qpmin=10 / qpmax=51 / qpstep=4 / ip_ratio=1.41 / aq=1:1.00

Language                                 : English

Tagged date                              : UTC 2012-04-01 09:50:02

Audio

ID                                       : 2

Format                                   : AAC

Format/Info                              : Advanced Audio Codec

Format profile                           : LC

Codec ID                                 : 40

Duration                                 : 28mn 21s

Bit rate mode                            : Variable

Bit rate                                 : 122 Kbps

Channel(s)                               : 2 channels

Channel positions                        : Front: L R

Sampling rate                            : 48.0 KHz

Compression mode                         : Lossy

Stream size                              : 24.8 MiB

Language                                 : English

Tagged date                              : UTC 2012-04-01 09:50:02

```

Para reproducir cualquier tipo de video te aconsejo Mplayer2 con su gui (Smplayer2) , VLC tambien es muy buena opcion se come todo lo que le echen, lo unico que debes hacer es habilitar las uses antes de compilar y listo.Ademas si tienes una grafica de Nvidia,Ati o una Intel reciente podras habilitar la reproducion por Hardware.

No se que le veis a Totem ni como reproductor ni para hacer  thumbnails ,existen programas mucho mejores para ambas tareas.

Y por cierto , lh264 es mucho mas eficiente en todos los aspectos, y esta plenemente soportado en linux.

Salu2

----------

## lluisparcet

Pues si. He bajado el video que indicas y totem me lo reproduce perfectamente.

En "Propiedades" indica que utiliza los siguientes codecs:

- Video: H.264/AVC

- Audio: MPEG-4 AAC audio

No se que paquete tiene el codec adeduado pero lo primero que miraría es si "media-video/ffmpeg" lo tienes compilado con la use "x264".

En mi sistema aparece así:

```
[ebuild   R    ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.2  USE="X aac alsa bzip2 encode hardcoded-tables mmx mp3 pic pulseaudio sdl truetype vaapi vdpau vorbis x264 xvid zlib -3dnow -3dnowext -aacplus (-altivec) -amr -ass -avx -bindist -cdio (-celt) -cpudetection -debug -dirac -doc -faac -frei0r -gnutls -gsm -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -libv4l -mmxext -modplug (-neon) -network -openal -openssl -oss -rtmp -schroedinger -speex -ssse3 -static-libs -test -theora -threads -v4l (-vis) -vpx" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffeval graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart trasher"
```

Otros paquetes que tengo instalados con la mención 264 son:

```
media-libs/x264

      Latest version available: 0.0.20111220

      Latest version installed: 0.0.20111220

      Size of files: 519 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.videolan.org/developers/x264.html

      Description:   A free library for encoding X264/AVC streams

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264

      Latest version available: 0.10.18

      Latest version installed: 0.10.18

      Size of files: 1,045 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2
```

Prueba a ver si con alguno de estos te funciona. Si no iremos buscando y quizá salga alguien con mas experiencia y nos lo resuelva mas rápido.

Saludos.

----------

## johnlu

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> No se con totem pero al pinchar en el enlace ha aparecido mplayer plugin de firefox y ha empezado el video, si necesitas que sea con totem trataré de bajarlo.

 

Botón derecho y "guardar enlace como".  :Smile: 

----------

## johnlu

 *Arctic wrote:*   

> Wenas,
> 
> Este es le video que quieres visualizar ????
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si esos datos los has sacado del vídeo del que he puesto el enlace, entonces sí.

 *Arctic wrote:*   

> Para reproducir cualquier tipo de video te aconsejo Mplayer2 con su gui (Smplayer2) , VLC tambien es muy buena opcion se come todo lo que le echen, lo unico que debes hacer es habilitar las uses antes de compilar y listo.Ademas si tienes una grafica de Nvidia,Ati o una Intel reciente podras habilitar la reproducion por Hardware.
> 
> No se que le veis a Totem ni como reproductor ni para hacer  thumbnails ,existen programas mucho mejores para ambas tareas.
> 
> Y por cierto , lh264 es mucho mas eficiente en todos los aspectos, y esta plenemente soportado en linux.

 

La solución de usar otros reproductores es lo que he estado haciendo para no quedarme sin reproducir estos ficheros, algunos como mplayer, mplayer2, xine, vlc... Pero preguntaba si alguien tiene el problema que yo tengo con Totem porque me gustaría solucionarlo.

En cuanto a lo que le veamos o le dejemos de ver, pues no sé, eso son cuestiones personales que no vienen al caso.

Saludos y gracias.

----------

## johnlu

 *lluisparcet wrote:*   

> Pues si. He bajado el video que indicas y totem me lo reproduce perfectamente.
> 
> En "Propiedades" indica que utiliza los siguientes codecs:
> 
> - Video: H.264/AVC
> ...

 

```
[ebuild   R    ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.2  USE="3dnow X aac alsa bzip2 encode gnutls hardcoded-tables mmx mp3 openal oss pulseaudio sdl speex theora threads truetype v4l vorbis x264 xvid zlib -3dnowext -aacplus (-altivec) -amr -ass -avx -bindist -cdio (-celt) -cpudetection -debug -dirac -doc -faac -frei0r -gsm -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -libv4l -mmxext -modplug (-neon) -network -openssl -pic -rtmp -schroedinger -ssse3 -static-libs -test -vaapi -vdpau (-vis) -vpx" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffeval graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart trasher" 0 kB
```

```
[I] media-libs/x264

     Available versions:  0.0.20110426 0.0.20111220 ~0.0.20120327 **9999 {10bit custom-cflags debug +interlaced pic static-libs +threads}

     Installed versions:  0.0.20111220(05:57:53 PM 04/19/2012)(interlaced threads -10bit -custom-cflags -debug -pic -static-libs)

     Homepage:            http://www.videolan.org/developers/x264.html

     Description:         A free library for encoding X264/AVC streams

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264

     Available versions:  (0.10) 0.10.16!t 0.10.17!t 0.10.18!t

     Installed versions:  0.10.18(0.10)!t(05:43:39 PM 04/23/2012)

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer
```

Parece que los dos tenemos lo mismo, así que no sé... :-S

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~/Descargas $ totem Smart*
> 
> ** (totem:2322): WARNING **: chapters: failed to load CMML file file:///home/esteban/Descargas/Smartplanet-Redes120992.cmml: Error al abrir el archivo: No existe el fichero o el directorio
> 
> 

 

Con vlc funciona, con mplayer va en streaming por medio del mplayer plugin de firefox pero con totem despues de empezar casi normalmente al minuto o asi arroja el mensaje de arriba parece que necesita algo más pero me pasa lo mismo que a los compañeros al tener alternativas nunca me he preocupado de totem al cual he visto como un mal necesario para actualizar gnome lo cual hago cada dos años o cosa así ya que no tengo apenas paquetes en ~arch.

----------

## i92guboj

No sé exáctamente cómo funcionará esto en tu navegador, concretamente, no sé si el video se descarga y luego se ve localmente, o si lo intenta reproducir directamente desde la red. Si el caso es el segundo, probablemente necesites el USE "network", que veo que tienes desactivado en ffmpeg.

----------

## johnlu

No intento reproducir nada desde el navegador en streaming, ni ningún streaming de ningún otro modo. Pero de todas formas gracias por el dato  :Smile: 

Sí, yo también pienso que Totem es una basura, lo he estado aguantando mucho tiempo, pero creo que ya me ha hartado del todo. ¿Todavía Gentoo permite instalar Totem con soporte para otras bibliotecas en lugar de GStreamer o eso ya se acabó?

----------

## i92guboj

Si te refieres a xine, recuerdo vagamente discusiones en el foro cuando el soporte fue retirado. Creo que alguien por ahí mantuvo un ebuild que tenía la opción, pero de eso hace mucho tiempo, y es probable que a nivel de fuentes totem ya no lo soporte en absoluto. Te hablo de memoria porque nunca he sido usuario de totem. En cualquier caso, gnome es así: las aplicaciones que se usan en la base del escritorio (como le pasó a totem en un momento dado) deben adoptar los frameworks usados en gnome con todas sus consecuencias. En gnome3 la tendencia hacia pulseaudio y gstreamer es aún más fuerte que en 2.x.

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola de nuevo:

Como continuación a mi respuesta de mas arriba, te relaciono los paquetes de plugins que tengo instalados en mi sistema por si tel falta alguno y sea precisamente ese el necesario.

Por probar no se pierde nada y quizá suene la flauta.

media-libs/gst-plugins-bad

media-libs/gst-plugins-base

media-libs/gst-plugins-good

media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly

media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia

media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts

media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvb

media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread

media-plugins/gst-plugins-faac

media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg

media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio

media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad

media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg

media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango

media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse

media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd

media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup

media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib

media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora

media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2

media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis

media-plugins/gst-plugins-x

media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264

media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvid

media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo

Saludos.

----------

## johnlu

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Si te refieres a xine, recuerdo vagamente discusiones en el foro cuando el soporte fue retirado. Creo que alguien por ahí mantuvo un ebuild que tenía la opción, pero de eso hace mucho tiempo, y es probable que a nivel de fuentes totem ya no lo soporte en absoluto. Te hablo de memoria porque nunca he sido usuario de totem. En cualquier caso, gnome es así: las aplicaciones que se usan en la base del escritorio (como le pasó a totem en un momento dado) deben adoptar los frameworks usados en gnome con todas sus consecuencias. En gnome3 la tendencia hacia pulseaudio y gstreamer es aún más fuerte que en 2.x.

 

Sí, me refería a Xine... Yo también recuerdo algo sobre el tema...

----------

## johnlu

lluisparcet, gracias, tengo todos los que tú instalados e incluso algunos más:

```
# qlist -I gst-plugins

media-libs/gst-plugins-bad

media-libs/gst-plugins-base

media-libs/gst-plugins-good

media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly

media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia

media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts

media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread

media-plugins/gst-plugins-faac

media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg

media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio

media-plugins/gst-plugins-jpeg

media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame

media-plugins/gst-plugins-libmms

media-plugins/gst-plugins-libpng

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad

media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mimic

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mplex

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg

media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss

media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango

media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse

media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd

media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup

media-plugins/gst-plugins-speex

media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib

media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora

media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2

media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis

media-plugins/gst-plugins-vp8

media-plugins/gst-plugins-wavpack

media-plugins/gst-plugins-x

media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264

media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvid

media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo

```

Creo que ha llegado el momento de olvidarme Totem   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Arctic

Al emerger totem sale un aviso , referente a que si no puedes visualizar algunos tipos determinados de video :

```
emerge  gst-plugins-meta
```

supongo que ya los tendras todos instalados , pero por probar........ yo acabo de instalarlo para añadir los thumnails dentro de gconf y he probado a reproducir archivos x264 con exito.

Salu2

----------

